# C&C 4 nur online ? stimmt das?



## Stitch (7. April 2010)

wer kann mir sagen ob man teil 4 wirklich nur online spielen kann?
is das dann so wie das neue siedler? was soll das?


----------



## The_Rock (7. April 2010)

jo, nur online. was das soll? frag die entwickler


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> jo, nur online. was das soll? frag die entwickler


 Da muss man eher die Publisher fragen - DIE  wollen das ganze ja, damit nicht mehrere Leute mit dem gleichen Key zu Hause spielen, also ein Raubkopier-"schutz"... wenn man online sein muss, können die ja prüfen, dass nicht der gleiche key gleichzeitig mehrfach spielt - so wie halt bei einem Mehrspielermodus eines Spieles eh üblich.


aber zu eigentlichen Frage: du meinst ja sicher nur, dass man online sein muss - oder meinst Du, dass man nur "online spielen", also nur "Mehrspieler spielen" kann? Das ist natürlich nicht so, man muss aber beim spielen auch vom Singleplayermodus halt online eingeloggt sein.


----------



## amdintel (7. April 2010)

frag ich mich auch was das soll
sich wichtig machen ÜbelSoft ...?
wer  ärger mit seinem DSL Provider hat ,
oder kein DSL kann das Game gar nicht spielen 
und wird aus abgegrenzt .
wenn dann auch noch Serverausfälle auftreten 
können selbst die nicht zocken die DSL haben ,
dolll ...
Server Ausfälle hat es dieses Jahr bereits 
schon 2 x gegeben .

Beschweren  beim Hersteller über diesen Mist ,
ich würde erst gar nicht  so ein Game kaufen,
und wenn diese Angaben auf der Verpackung fehlen,
eine Beschwerde Eingabe beim Verbraucher Schutz einreichen .


----------



## Stitch (7. April 2010)

also werden wir , die diese spiele spielen wollen, voll bescchisssen. wer nix online hat oder kein bock nur online zu sein um zuu spielen, hAALLO was soll das? entweder die akzeptieren das es leute gibt die spielen oder sie akzeptieren dass wir alle nur noch spiele "HACKEN". nix bezahlen und die industrie dumm aus der röhre schaut. vielleicht wachen sie dann ma auf. is doch schei.... hat man alle teile zusammen samt add on will spielen und kann nich weil kein dsl in meinem verdammtem dorf. diesen frust  kann mir gar nich vorstellen!
ABER ich glaube die denken alle  wie : *

*


----------



## amdintel (7. April 2010)

ist in dem Sinne Abzockerrei wenn das mit dem Online nicht ausdrücklich ersichtlich ist   vor dem Kauf 
und man erst nach dem Kauf feststellt,

ich würde erst gar nicht solche Spiele kaufen und wenn die Angaben 
verdeckt sind , ist es nach dem Gesetz eine Arglistige Täuschung   des Verbrauchers 

wenn das also schule macht brauchen wir bald alle keinen Game  fähigen PCs mehr
ein billig PC von Kleckermann für 250 € tut es dann auch für Tetris und 17+4,
wie sagt man so schön es entwickelt sich alles wieder zurück bis hin in die Steinzeit,
aber vielleicht ist das auch für andere Hersteller von Games nun eine Chanse sich 
auf dem Markt zu behaupten , wenn Ubisoft so einen Mist macht.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

"Abzockerei" und "Täuschung" ist ja mal echt Unfug, denn die haben ja keinen Gewinn dadurch, sondern sogar Kosten durch die Server, also isses keine Abzocke. Und es wird auch nicht irgendwas behauptet, das das Spiel doch nicht hat, also isses auch keine Täuschung. Dass man Internet braucht steht auch dabei. In Sachen Hardwareanforderungen informiert man sich ja auch, das gehört auch dazu.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass so eine Maßnahme in der Summe mehr bringt als ein normaler Schutz. Die wenigsten von den Leuten, die das normalerweise einfach Raubkopieren, würden es sich kaufen, nur weil die Raubkopie nicht funktioniert. Und vielen ehrliche Käufern ist das einfach zu krass, so dass sie es nicht kaufen - so wie ich auch.

Es ist einfach völlig überzigen - ne Aktivierung und dann vlt. 1x die Woche ein kurzer Check, so wie ja auch nach Updates gecheckt wird, das wäre völlig o.k. - aber wenn sogar die Spielstände online gespeichert werden müssen, und wenn der Server versagt, hat man Pech gehabt: das darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. April 2010)

es wird lokal gespeichert nur halt in den umgebungsvariablen (roaming dort ist ein ordner C&C4 bei xp liegt dieser aber normal in den eigenen dateien) und es wird nur der fortschritt der kampange online gespeichert heisst man kann nur wenn man online ist eine mission wiederholen.also fehlt in der savegame datei nur die einträge welche missionen geschaffen worden sind.alle andere historien werden normal in den umgebungsvariablen gespeichert.also ist diese methode nichts als heise luft.Und diehnt dazu den gebrauchtmarkt einzudämmen.ich glaub auch dass ein add on rauskommt.bin mal gespannt welches studio dass macht.


----------



## amdintel (11. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "Abzockerei" und "Täuschung" ist ja mal echt Unfug, denn die haben ja keinen Gewinn dadurch, sondern sogar Kosten durch die Server, also isses keine Abzocke. Und es wird auch nicht irgendwas behauptet, das das Spiel doch nicht hat, also isses .



nee das ist überhaupt nicht  ok ,
nicht jeder PC verfügt über eine ständige Online Verbindung, 
mein Gamer PC z.b.  hat keinen permanent Internet Zugang 
weil es ein Gamer PC  ist  
und das gehe auch nicht 2 PCs  gleichzeitig am  UMTS Stick  online 

Ubisoft sollte man dem Verbraucher Schutz melden 
man könnte ja auch mal den Datenschutz Beauftragten fragen 
ob das alles so richtig ist was Ubisoft    da so treibt ? 
und was da so für Daten an Ubisoft   übermittelt werden ?

ämm das mit Abzocke ist schon richtig gemeint ... 
denn schau ma ...  alle Spiele Hotline sind 
teure abzocker 0900 Nummer (1,86 €/Minute aus dem Festnetz der deutschen Telekom)
kuck mal hier http://ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft_de.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=12382


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Ubisoft sollte man dem Verbraucher Schutz melden
> man könnte ja auch mal den Datenschutz Beauftragten fragen
> ob das alles so richtig ist was Ubisoft    da so treibt ?
> und was da so für Daten an Ubisoft   übermittelt werden ?


Wenn du weist was für Daten abgefragt und übertragen werden und du dir sicher bist dass dies unrechtmäßig ist, dann darfst du dich gern an einen Datenschutzbeauftragten weden. Vergiss aber nicht diese Angaben beizufügen:


> Ihr Name und Ihre Anschrift,
> Ihr Geburtsdatum (zur eindeutigen Zuordnung),
> Ihre Telefonnummer, wenn Sie auch mit einem Anruf einverstanden  sind,
> Angabe der Stelle, die Ihrer Auffassung nach Daten nicht richtig  behandelt hat (bei Behörden möglichst Aktenzeichen angeben),
> ...



----


amdintel schrieb:


> ämm das mit Abzocke ist schon richtig gemeint ...
> denn schau ma ...  alle Spiele Hotline sind
> teure abzocker 0900 Nummer (1,86 €/Minute aus dem Festnetz der deutschen Telekom)
> kuck mal hier TELEFONNUMMER


Wo bitte siehst du da eine Abzocke?
Bei technischen Problemen mit dem Spiel wird eine kostengünstige Hotline angeboten! Tipps und Tricks haben nichts mit technischen Problemen zu tun. Außerdem werden die Hotline-Kosten offen angegeben, allein schon daher ist es keine Abzocke, @amdintel !


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

arbeitest du da ?
natürlich sind 0900  Reine Abzocke  die können genau so gut  ,   0180- Nummer nehmen wie alle anderen auch  
weil du hast was Neu gekauft hast Garantie/Gewährleistungsanspruch 
und das ist kein Extra Services Leistung die man noch extra bezahlen muss .. 

vor einem  oder 1/2  Jahr hier eine gestellt Umfrage: 
währe ihr bereit Games zu kaufen wenn man diese nur online gegen  würde 
und dafür billiger ? 
wen ich mir heute die Preise dieser Games an kucke sind eh eher teuer 
als billiger geworden ,
betätige mal die Suche  vielleicht findest du das wieder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2010)

Die Games sind doch schon teurer geworden.
Erst der Preis im Laden oder online, dann muss man ja ständig online sein, das bei Leuten ins Geld geht, die keine Flatrate Leitung haben und dann noch DLC, für die man auch noch bezahlen muss, wenn man "den ganzen Umfang des Spiels erleben will".
Blähhhh, sag ich nur. 
Wie ist das noch mit Assassins Creed 2?
Das Game ist irgendwie nicht ganz fertig, der Rest kommt per Patch und DLC?
Haben die den Einschlag nicht gehört, oder was?  
Der PC Markt ist am Kaputt gehen, weil die ehrlichen User immer mehr gegängelt werden und vermehrt abspringen.
Der illegale Nutzer zieht sich das Game aus dem Netz und fertig. Aber kaufen würde er es sicher nicht, wenn er es nicht ziehen kann, dann spielt er es eben nicht oder nur mal kurz die Demo. 
Meist reicht die Demo auch aus und man merkt, wie grotte das Game ist.


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

da haste Recht, es gibt auch DSL Verträge da wird nach Volumen berechnet 
das ganze ohne Flat , das iss so für Leute die selten on sind .
die werden nun gezwungen lange on zu sein und da wird es richtig teuer


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> natürlich sind 0900  Reine Abzocke  die können genau so gut  ,   0180- Nummer nehmen wie alle anderen auch
> weil du hast was Neu gekauft hast Garantie/Gewährleistungsanspruch
> und das ist kein Extra Services Leistung die man noch extra bezahlen muss


Es ist völlig egal ob es eine 0900 oder 0180 Hotlinnummer ist und die Kosten dafür nicht Hoch und keine versteckten Kosten sind. Du  siehst doch auch dass die Hotlinnummer bei technischen Problemen nur 0,24 €/Min. (aus dem Festnetz der  deutschen  Telekom) kostet. Was soll daran Abzocke sein? Bedenke(!), es gibt kein Gesetz dass ein kostenlosen Tel. Support vorschreibt! Der Support mit Tipps und Tricks für ein Spiel sind übrigends "extra Leistungen"!


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

natürlich ist das Abzocke, 
andere und so auch ich haben z.b. diese Kriminellen  0900 Nummer vorsorglich sperren lassen damit  das Konto nicht mit dubiosen    und Kriminellen 0900 Forderungen geplündert wird  ,
es gibt ja auch leute mit Kindern wo dann diese Lotto Mafia anruft und zur
 entgegen nahme  des Gewinns zu einer 0900 auffordert 
und Kinder sind unerfahren und da passiert es dann wenn die ans Telefon  gehen ,
 wegen dieser schei** Games soll man nun wieder dieses Risiko eingehen,
 sag mal in welcher  Traum Welt lebst du eigentlich ?
Gibt es keinen  Grund warum man ausgerechnet eine
0900 Nehmen muss  man kann auch 0180 nehmen , 
 solche   Firmen    die nur über eine teure 0900 Nummer zu erreichen sind 
das ist in meinem augen unseriös und ist meiner Meinung nach nichts 
anderes als sich noch zusätzlich  am  Kunden zu bereichern .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> natürlich ist das Abzocke,


0,24 €/Minute ist Abzocke? Du träumst, @amdintel !*
*


amdintel schrieb:


> andere und so auch ich haben z.b. diese Kriminellen  0900 Nummer vorsorglich sperren lassen damit  das Konto nicht mit dubiosen    und Kriminellen 0900 Forderungen geplündert wird  ,
> es gibt ja auch leute mit Kindern wo dann diese Lotto Mafia anruft und zur
> entgegen nahme  des Gewinns zu einer 0900 auffordert
> und Kinder sind unerfahren und da passiert es dann wenn die ans Telefon  gehen ,
> ...


Mensch Jung! Wir reden hier von Ubisoft und nicht von irgendwelchen kriminellen Elementen, @amdintel! Und nun mach mal nen Punkt mit deinem Dummgelaber!


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

ja eben und viele haben diese Games teuer bezahlt,
der Server fällt ma wieder  aus von Ubisot 
dann diese teure Abzocker 0900 Nummer ,
in welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich,
die meisten Bürger haben beim Telefon
aus Sicherheits Gründen die 0900 sperren  lassen -> wie oft denn nun noch ? 
und wegen dieser Blöden Ubisoft  soll man nun wieder dieses 
unkalkuliertes Risiko ein gehen ?  Hallo  
oder willste per Brief Taube mit Ubisoft  Kontakt auf nahmen 
wenn dein teuer bezahltes Game nicht funktioniert ? 
und noch einmal  
du hast für das Game viel Geld bezahlt kannst es aber nicht immer 
zocken weil du vom wohl wollen der Provider und 
Ubisoft Server anhängig  bist 
wenn nix mehr geht kannst die nicht einmal schnell normal erreichen .


----------



## Xrais (12. April 2010)

@ SpaM_BoT

natürlich ist das abzocke mit der hotline nummer,wenn ich die hilfe nur durch wieder kosten bekomme ist das in meinen augen abzoke - wie du das da auch noch versuchst schön zu reden ist mir unbegreiflich , glaubst wahrscheinlich auch den ganzen käse den die da im fernsehen so den ganzen tag erzählen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. April 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> dann diese teure Abzocker 0900 Nummer





Xrais schrieb:


> natürlich ist das abzocke mit der hotline nummer


0,24 Cent/Min = Abzocke  Man kann nun mal nicht immer alles für Umsonst haben!


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

sag mal begreifst du das nicht ???

*um Diebstahl und Konto Plünderungen vorzubeugen , lässt sich heut zu tage jeder die 0900 komplett sperren *  weil nun mal diese 0900 Abzocker Nummer sind.
 .

kurz und Knapp dieser ganze unnötige Aufwand  so wie  Bürokratie
 "das mit dem lästigen Frei schalten immer " 
ist so ein Game von Ubisoft nicht wert meiner 
Meinung was man noch teuer bezahlt hat, gibt andere Games 
andere Hersteller die ihren Kunden nicht so einen Stress bereiten


----------



## midnight (12. April 2010)

Würdet ihr bitte aufhören euch zu zanken? Das ist ja schlimm hier.
Was für ne verdammte Vorwahl Ubisoft da verwendet ist doch völlig Rille, teuer ist es allemal. Was bitte willst du mit einer Hotline, wenn die Server ausfallen? Anrufen "hey, die Server gehen nicht, ändert das mal" oder was?
Schreibt halt ne Mails, kostenlos und wesentlich effektiver.

Könnten wir nun bitte zum Thema zurückkommen?


----------



## amdintel (12. April 2010)

nah warum wohl,
man hat sich ein  paar Kollegen eingeladen  und will zocken und nix geht,
man  ruft da also an und fragt wie lange das noch dauert schließlich will man
ja zocken und hat  Geld bezahlt für das Game ...
es würde sich ja darüber keiner  aufregen wenn es diese DRM verseuchten Games nicht gegeben wurde und man die auch so spielen könnte und gezwungen wird zum Zwangs online sein 
und jeder kennt das ja mit diesen Hotlines  
erst 45 Musik dann geht erst jemand ans Telefon wird gut teuer so ein Anruf  wenn man die 
0900 nicht gesperrt hat,
 das ist ja das Thema nur online und wenn  nichts geht teure Hotline


----------

